# binocular recommendations?



## otteb (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm looking for some help in choosing a good pair of binoculars for hunting 'yotes and such. I can't believe the cost range. From $1000+ to $18. I just need a decent pair that are best bang for my buck. Help please.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been on that quest for many years and have found what I think is the best two for the price. Steiner the 8x30, they are lite and have a rubber coating on the outside. The other is the Canon image stabilized, this allows you to use higher power than nonstabilized ones. 8x is about as high of power that a person can hold and be able to use, the 10x when using the stabilized ones is easy. I use the Canon on my boat and that is when the they shine above the rest. Both are in the Cabela's catalog, which will make checking up on them easier.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a pair of Steiners 8x30 there sweet lite weight and rubber coated and auto focus,plus there semi camo being green and all


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a pair of 8x22 Steiners that work good and the best thing is that I actually carry them because they're small enough to fit in your pocket.I don't like to carry anything more than I need,they are small and good quality glass.


----------



## Groovy Mike (Feb 24, 2010)

Buddy of mine hunting mule deer had "Canon" optics. I thought all they made were cameras. The glass was far better than my Burris and on par with the Swarvorski (sp?) that the other hunter had.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Got steiners 8x30 for my B-day last week. They Rock! Very light and compact. Seperate eye adjustments, nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a pair of nikons in 8x42 that work really well for me. They are clear, bright and fairly cheap. I'm sure that the steiners are better glass but I hate carrying bino's around on my neck while predator hunting so they get the backpack treatment.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep i'm a steiner man too. Can't beat them!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nikon Monarch ATB 10x42


----------

